# Holy freakin' rant!



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Where to start.... omg.

I went to Petsmart tonight, looking for a new HM female b/c they restock on Thursdays (ok, I'm addicted.... just a little). lol

I immediately see this one black with platinum female who's been there since last Thursday. She looked half dead..... Didn't even have to think about it, I scooped her up, was mad about the state she was in and kicked myself for not buying her sooner (I almost did last week but it took everything for me not to).

I was with my mom (waiting in the car) and she had a couple of other places to go after Petsmart, so I walked to the fish tanks in the back and don't see anyone. Go to the front register and ask the lady if it was possible to get a cup/bag of fresh conditioned water I could take with me b/c the fish didn't look so hot and I had a couple places to go before I could get her home. I wanted to slowly add the new water to her cup on the drive home, rather than shock her and possibly make things worse.... Ohhhh my god.

She seemed nice and said she doesn't know if they have any conditioned water made up (I was told previously that they have some machine process that makes up the batch of water and one day an employee killed 38 betta fish b/c the device wasn't working and they had to condition it manually... she didn't put enough conditioner... anyway). She said they "change the betta cups once a week though." :roll:

So this lady asks another lady behind her and explains the situation. This second lady..... -takes a deep breath-
Lemme just write off some of the things she told me....

_"Oh, that's just food in her water."_

No, it's not that, it's her behavior. She lays on the bottom, then jumps up for a gulp of air, then sinks back to the bottom...

_"Well that's a betta fish for you."_ ......-eye twitch-

So she gives in and goes to the back where the aquatics girl is working. This girl, I've met a couple of times on trips over there. The second lady was explaining to this girl that I was asking for the fish's water to be changed, and throws in, "She's being picky."... right in front of me.

In the middle of her talking, the girl looks up and notices it's me and goes, "Oh, her!" -hand motion- So I thought, oh cool, she's on my side..... nope.

She then goes, "Do I haaave to?" =/ and looks confused as to why I'd ask for her water to be changed.

Just trying to be nice as I usually am and not piss anyone off, I just said, "I'd appreciate it if you could." with a smile and a sweet face. lol

So she goes to the back, second lady follows us.... ugh. The girl pours fishy out into a net that second lady holds while the girl scoops some water into the cup... from a fish tank. ....At this point, I'm just like.. ok, I just can't wait to take my fish and leave.

While this is going on, second lady feels it's necessary to continue commenting, for example...

_"Wait, you're not leaving her in the car are you, if you're going places?"_

Nooo lol No, no, no, absolutely not. 

_"...because it gets HOT in a car."_

Oh, well gee, I'm glad you're so concerned for this fish who's DYING IN YOUR FREAKING STORE. ..Wish I'd said that.

_"She was probably eating, that's why she was going up and down!"_

-facedesk-

I just took my fish to the register and got out of there as fast as I could. Soon as I got to the car, I cried. -_- I get too emotional with things and have social anxiety issues on top of that. I decided not to say a word about proper care because I KNEW it would fall on deaf ears and would just piss them off at me more, so then the next time I show my face in there... well.... yeaaa.

Even if I had tried to inform them of what's wrong with the situation, I likely would have stumbled on my words or wouldn't speak fluidly or fast enough, that they'd just run me over with comebacks (especially being 2 or 3 against 1). I have NO social skills, and I can speak very well for myself to someone I know well, but to anyone else..... complete fail. xP

I wish I had looked into the back room by the fish tanks and found the other girl to begin with. She didn't seem to understand that the fish is freaking dying but at least, having met her before and knowing each other, it might not have gone _so_ badly and I might have been calm enough (in my head) to explain nicely to her about ammonia rising rapidly and whatnot and just have a normal conversation.

HAD to come here to rant, I just can't even......

Here's a pic of the poor girl. I'm not sure if she's gonna make it, she seems pretty bad off. But since adding some new fresh water at home (a little at a time, I don't know what their tank water is like), she seemed to perk up a bit for a few minutes... kinda back to laying down though. =/ Guess I'll see how she's doing in the morning.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry for your experience. This is one of the reasons I don't give PetSmart or PetCo my $$ and buy online. I've seen this behavior for too many years to count and am totally disgusted.

I hope your girl makes it; keep us posted.

I tell people if they know they're going to a pet store .... even if they have no intention of buying ... always take a little bottle of Prime. You can carefully remove the top of a dropper bottle, rinse well and fill with Prime. Then if you see a Betta you like you can immediately add a drop of Prime to lock existing Ammonia.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Ahh, what a good idea! I've added prime immediately to a betta's cup after getting them home, but never thought to bring it with me! -headdesk-

I know, I hate giving them my money too (this time, I really _didn't_ care, I guess I had a bit of an attachment to this girl from the first time I saw her last week and I wanted her OUT of the store and wasn't about to stir up more crap trying to haggle the price or something.) =/ She was 6 bucks anyway (marked down from 8, on sale).

I'd love to order bettas online but I can't really afford it. So I'd go with the lesser of 2 evils (Petsmart over Walmart). My LFS doesn't sell bettas, but they do sell puppies so I try to stay away from them too. Some of Petsmart's fish (and Petco's) don't look too great sometimes, but the majority do look good.... obviously though, changing the water only weekly isn't good for any of them, but...

Just aaagh, dealing with people that know squat about fish. I should have said something.... man. But again, it would have probably just made things worse. -_-

As for now, I think I need to lay off buying fish. xP


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When you can order online (maybe for your birthday ;-) ) I know the good sellers on eBay. One lets you make and offer and shipping is free.

Hope your little girl pulls through for you.

Oh, and Chard on this forum sells on AquaBid and his prices are very reasonable.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Such a shame!These people really don't care about animals yet they work at a store named "PET"smart like really?I recently bought guppies from them and they all died of ick so I got fed up and sent them a long email of there cruelty treamaent to bettas and in general of all their fish. They responded in no time lol and want me to give them the store address of where it happended (still haven't gotten to it)

Petsmart really needs to educate there employees on atleast the basics of what a betta needs etc.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

What a little cutie,I hope she will be ok.

It disgusts me that people like that are 'working' with animals.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

UGHHH this story just makes me boil. :evil:
I wouldn't even be able to hold my cool in such a situation. And im totally the same- fine with people im familiar with but drop-dead shy with anyone else :-? 
Still, I feel like its still important to try to bring about change. You have to be stubborn and keep telling the higher-ups whats wrong with the way things are.
Of course, I totally get that a confrontation is pretty daunting and I have yet to actually be in that situation myself.  so not calling you a coward or anything at all.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I am sorry- I have had very good experiences with petco and petsmart in my town and not the LFS- crazy right? There are some good ones out there, and I am sorry that is not the case in your town. I can't wait to see her transformation pic!


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

If you want to know something. I just realized the name "PetSmart" is actually.

Pets Mart. They OBVIOUSLY are not smart, and they're staff are just people who don't give a crap about anything else other than money, I can see why people are posting rant threads.

I hate people but usually because of people who are greedy for money. While the other side is hating people who don't know anything about education. Then a last quarter of that is hating people who discourage stupid things.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

@RussellTheShihTzu- Oh, that's cool! Thank you, I'll definitely keep that in mind. ^_^ At the moment though, I reaaaally should stop with the fish for a while. Sooo addicted, it's eating all my cash. xD

@yogosans14- That's really good of them to seem to actually care and write you back!

@fernielou- Yea, it's awesome when someone's working at Petsmart/co who actually knows what they're talking about. lol I just wish it was the rule rather than the exception. =/ It's like my LFS/LPS... well it's a pet store that specializes in fish. They freakin' sell puppies... in this day and age (with all the information these days about puppy mills). The owner is such a nice guy and I'd love to support them, being a local family run place, but..... puppies? Really??? smh...

Cheesecake, Dragon, Polkadot, thanks for your responses. I'm glad I can at least come to vent and all of you guys here understand exactly where I'm coming from. xP

Thinking back on it, I really wish I could have said something. At least explain about ammonia building up in those cups. Maybe they were just uninformed and might have changed their tune if they new the truth (wishful thinking probably...). Or even had the balls to ask them to test her water and prove me wrong. rofl Didn't even think about it at the time.

When I'm dealing with people, especially if there's an "issue" like what happened here, I'm just.... jeez, I don't know, I'm just naturally really quiet. I guess my experiences with similar stuff in the past stops me from "going there" again. I've opened my mouth before and tried to explain, but I have no confidence, no presence, so I just get "run over" by the other person. It doesn't matter if I'm right, if they think _they're_ right, they're gonna come away from it feeling superior and it just ends up pissing me off even more/ruining my whole day.

Anyway, enough rambling. Little girl is still alive this morning! She's not looking any better though. =/ Not any worse... but not any better. I'm wondering if it's ammonia alone that's caused this. I feel like there must be something else. There were 3 other HM females who have been there 3 times as long as she was and they were all fine. Why would this one be in such bad shape after just a week? =/

I'm not sure what to do besides providing clean, warm water. Should I add salt? Should I dose her with Lifeguard broad spectrum meds? It treats a variety of things, external parasites especially. Have used it many times before and it works amazingly well, never saw any adverse effects. I see a little something dangling from her gill, but I'm not sure if it's a parasite or just a scale that flaked off or something (my Bree had a scale dangling off her gill one time. Freaked me out but it just fell off and she's fine).

I think I might go ahead and try the treatment. Don't think it could hurt anyway.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I would stick with warm, clean water for right now. Try to do a small water change every day or every other day if you can. Warm, clean water does a lot.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

So sorry for your experience!

The big chains are so hit & miss. I am fortunate that our Petco is managed by a particularly great fish-expert who clearly trains all his staff well. I only deal with him when I go there; in fact, I leave if he's not there and will ask his schedule if I have a particular question. (Apparently, I'm not odd for doing so - the employees all say that there are several customers like me who specifically request this one person!) 

And while that's all true, it's sad that they still don't give the bettas their best attention. The water in their sale-cups tested at 8ppm ammonia when I brought my two newest home. For it to test that high, I would have to wonder if their water was *ever* changed. They have a "shelf life" - and many die if they're not sold. They also have a TON of them -- just to have variety, and they get regular bi-weekly shipments. They're not selling that many. That's what's so sad. 

Our LFS is really run-down and sad; they also don't really employ people who care. Their bettas are always very small and in poor condition and they have fewer options.

It's clear that money drives service, at least here.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I tell people if they know they're going to a pet store .... even if they have no intention of buying ... always take a little bottle of Prime. You can carefully remove the top of a dropper bottle, rinse well and fill with Prime. Then if you see a Betta you like you can immediately add a drop of Prime to lock existing Ammonia.


Yes, thanks to Russell I now have a small bottle of Prime that always lives in my glove compartment. XD I just end up getting too many fish that I hadn't previously planned on for it to be sensible to do otherwise.

I really hope your girl pulls through, I'm rooting for her!

Something I have been doing with all my recent bettas I buy locally (except for my babies, I was too darn excited and forgot to) is giving them a Methylene blue bath once I get them home, to help with possible ammonia poisoning and to hopefully kill off whatever bad might be in the water with them. If you're afraid of ammonia poisoning, which is sounds like you are, that might be worth trying.


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

TuiAndLa, I am so sorry you had this experiences. My Petco is a lot better than my Petsmart but a lot of the workers are extremely ignorant when it comes to fish. I hope your little girl pulls through. She's adorable! Maybe you could look into getting a job there? I am sure that would improve the fish section, twofold!

I also wish I could buy bettas online, but it is a bit much :/ and sometimes the bettas at he stores are so pretty...especially if you're just looking for a new pet and not a show fish.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Vivian- I added the lifeguard literally one minute before I saw your post. -_o Think I'll just leave it for now and wait.

Tux- Ugh, he's a great aquatics guy and they still don't change the betta's water often enough? ..smh I tested the cup water of one of my boys too when I got him last year. I think it was Anduin. It also tested at 8.0. =/

Elleth- Dangit, methylene blue sounds like a great idea. I don't have any though. =/ I don't think it's sold anywhere here except I'd think the lfs might carry it. That would mean giving them my business when they sell puppies, but.... egh. -headdesk- I'll try to order some maybe and just have it on hand for when I need it.

AAquarist- Getting a job is... uhhh.... not easy for me atm. Let's just say I probably could use a therapist to even be able to begin to have a "normal" life. xP

Anyway, fishy update! I got her into a 5 gallon first thing this morning, got it filled with only a gallon/gallon and a half of water so she doesn't have to struggle to the top. Bubbler's in there just to keep the medicine circulated and the heat too. Got a fake plant for her to rest on. She's been resting on it since she's been in there, but right after I took this photo, I went back to check on her again and she's been swimming around! I mean all over the tank! ..Though part of me wonders... is it a "I feel better" kind of swimming, or "holy crap, something's wrong" frantic kind of swimming....? ...eh.... Her fins are still clamped... I don't know, she seems better so far anyway. Just trying to stay optimistic for once and just send her good vibes. lol











Edit: I noticed her grab at a piece of plastic on the plant earlier and she just did it again, so I wondered... could she be in the mood to eat? I gave her 4 pellets and she gobbled them up! Eee! I'm so excited! lol Gives me so much hope that she'll make it. =D


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*Ugh * my vt boy got the same bs: left flopping in a net and then put in some nasty tank water when I asked to have him bagged.. still can't believe he pulled through so fast and didn't KO from some disease from the display tanks' water (had plenty of dead fish).. if I had known they'd do that I'd just have bought a tiny conditioner and gotten some bottled water from a grocery store then add it little by little myself. 
Hope your gal bounces back fully for you!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

So subscribing to this. I want her to live so badly...she's a gorgeous little girl, and she deserves a chance to thrive. Please update us frequently.

I have 4 pet stores near me, and none of them are terribly good at keeping bettas alive. There are some employees spread among them that seem to know a thing or two about bettas, but as a general rule, it's not fantastic. We have a Petsmart, an LFS, a Pets Unlimited (although I think it's called Pet Culture now), and another little pet shop.

I could go on and on and on about the things I've seen but I think I'll focus on the worst of them...surprisingly, our LFS. You'd think a store that works completely with fish would be able to take decent care of them...apparently not. Every time I'm in there, there are about 2 of the maybe 30 bettas that look perky and don't have clamped fins. Many are floating or lying on their sides. Once we found a dead one.

The saddest thing, though, is that the fish they carry are gorgeous. They have kings, DTs, EEs, and Black Orchids. Plus, they have some exotic colours that are simply stunning. Or, at least, I'm pretty sure they would be stunning if they weren't faded to almost a grey because the fish are dying. If I had an extra tank, I might consider rescuing one...that said, though, I would hate to give money to these people. They fill the betta cups with chlorine-filled tap water!!!

They can't even keep plants alive. Every plant they have is brown and withered, not kidding. I wanted to look at anubias because I'm considering getting some for my tank, but I couldn't even tell what the different plants were. Ugh. I'm boiling over just thinking about it.

That's my rant, anyhow. I know how you feel. As I said, keep us posted.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad she seems to be doing a bit better and has an appetite! I know what you mean about not wanting to support a LPS cause of what they sell, both of our local ones sell puppies as well. I don't like our Petco at all, usually only 2-3 out of 20 or so bettas seem healthy, but at least they don't sell puppies and seem to take decent care of their other creatures they sell. And actually the LPS are worse with their bettas, the one that carries them at least.  Totally sucks.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Aqua Aurora- That's just messed up. =/ And dangit, another good idea! I never thought to just get a bottle of water from another store... once again, -headdesk-. At least my Petsmart seems to have healthy fish in their tanks. All the platies I've gotten from them before have never had disease, but I can _always_ spot disease (like ich and fungus growths) on Petco's fish. And Walmart, omg. That's not even comparable. It's so disastrous, always half dead fish (bettas and others), and more than once, I've seen all of the tanks straight green, most of the fish dead. =/

I hear ya, OFL. Some of the bettas at both my Petco and Petsmart are drop dead gorgeous. My Petco got a HUGE shipment in the other week and I could have easily bought 10 of the males. So weak! xP I'm seriously laying off it right now though. And chlorinated water?? What? How do they even expect to make money that way?... since that's what it all seems to be about. smh...

Elleth- Two places that sell puppies in your area? .. Ugh, and I thought one was bad enough. My Petco seems to have healthier looking bettas than my Petsmart... but then Petco's other tanks look worse (lots of disease), than my Petsmart (they're tanks always look clean with no signs of disease).

Thanks for all the support, guys! I'll definitely keep updating this thread. I would LOVE to be able to show you all a "transformation" photo later. lol Since she's eaten, she's back to resting on her leaf. Hoping she'll get her strength back by taking it easy.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Ugh, I know, I never have enough money for these guys. XD
So glad she is improving!
About confronting the store.. you could try emailing them or sending a letter. That way you're not standing there talking to their face or being ganged up on or anything. Just a thought.
And places that sell puppies are retched. End of story.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, she's back to worrying me. =/ She's mostly just laying motionless on her leaf, but there's been a couple of times that she's swam around the tank. But it's very obvious now that it's not a "getting better" kind of swimming. She'll just dart around and then suddenly stop and kinda float for a second, then dart around, then go lay on her leaf again. Not sure what might be causing that. Thinking parasites? ... Though, I can't see any external issues. Tried shining a flashlight on her, nothing. Thinking it's an even better idea now to keep up with the broad spectrum treatment.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear. :-(
Maybe letting her be to get acclimated will help.She sure is cute, I hope she makes it. Her behavior is reminding me of what Eclipse is doing. I guess we'll see what others say. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea, I haven't messed with her since she's been in there, just checking up on her constantly. lol I did just try a bit of food again and she happily gobbled it up! She'd definitely eat more if I offered it but I stopped after a few, don't want to bloat her up of course. A good appetite seems promising, but at the same time I can't help but worry if she has such an appetite b/c she might have internal parasites. o_- ...-sigh- Such a worry wort. lol It's getting late here, I guess I'll update again in the morning.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I reeeally hope her condition improves!!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I wish I could help but I know nothing about parasites. All I can do for you is cross my fingers and hope she lives through tonight. 

Thank you for keeping us posted. I get so excited when my phone dings and it comes up that you've replied to this thread.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope she will be ok,she has a great caring owner now that's for sure. 

Maybe the little girl is just still getting used to such a big change and good food.Some bettas can take a fair while to feel confident in their new place.Perhaps you could put an IAL in there for her too as they are soothing for them.

Fingers crossed for her,she looks like she will be a real beauty.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Ugh, omg. Good news and bad news.

Just woke up. The good news is that little fishy is still alive and seems just as well as yesterday.

The bad news is out of nowhere. The teeny tiny baby double tail girl I got a couple weeks ago... is dead. I noticed she hadn't been eating for a couple of days but didn't think much of it. Then I was like... wait. She's been really active and healthy since I got her, and now she's suddenly lethargic and just sits there all day. But there was nothing at all visibly wrong with her. She was still in quarantine, by herself, but floating in a large container in my pond. I changed the water very frequently of course (of which she showed no stress at all from it.) Again, she was perfectly lively and healthy for a couple of weeks.

I just kept a good eye on her. Last night, I noticed she would sit there and then her tail would slowly float upward, nose pointing down. No idea what that's about. She wasn't bloated or anything at all. Perfectly normal looking. I was going to try to figure out what I could possibly do for her today... Well she didn't last the night. -_- Can't believe this, man. I feel like I'm no better than Walmart, who kills all their fish from neglect. Except when mine die, it's out of the freakin blue for no obvious reason.

For example- I had 5 new platies die a few weeks ago. I didn't even have them a week, and they were in quarantine. They seemed fine and healthy, but on the 3rd water change I did (partial, maybe 50%), they suddenly started acting strange. They would swim the perimeter and one was even trying to jump out. So I took them out, changed the water 100% in case something was off. Fresh water, plenty enough prime, etc. ..Put em back in. They still acted strangely, but I figured maybe they're just a bit stressed, so I left them be. Within a couple of hours, they were all dead. -_- On the same day, I had first changed my betta boy's tanks 50% with the same water from the tap, primed, and they were totally fine. I literally have no idea what went wrong. This wasn't the first time I've gotten platies, and I've never had an issue like this before.

It's SOOO freakin' frustrating, I'm about to say to hell with fish keeping. I give up. -_-

My little fishy was so cute though, I'm never gonna find another like her. =/ See, this is the crappy "luck" I've mentioned before. If anything can go wrong for me, it will. Some other-wordly power hates me and continues to screw everything up no matter what I do right. ...That's my excuse and I'm stickin' to it. xP










Edit to add: Aaah! I just checked on new fishy again and she was up and swimming with her tail unclamped! She picked at the heater so she was telling me she's hungry again. She gobbled up every bite. So happy to see her feeling better with her fins spread. ^_^ ...Bitter sweet day... -sigh-

Edit again: Got some pics-


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I feel your pain. I got a fish from Petsmart that died after four days with NO SYMPTOMS. So frustrating. Glad your baby girl is doing well though.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ohhhh that is so sad about your little tiny girl.SIP. :-(

Looking good for your other little girl though.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Ahhh, I'm glad the new betta is feeling better!
I really don't think you should give up, or blame yourself. Things happen that are out of your control-you can only try your best.
Multiple times, I've considered giving up on keeping fish. Just a couple of months ago I wanted to. Then, I realized something. To give up now wouldn't be fair to the fish who have died in the past. And you can't run away from the pain that unavoidably comes with keeping pets. You have to beleive that its worth it, for the good times.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww, so sorry about your fishy too, OFL. =/

Thanks though, everyone.

Yea, I don't really mean it, I guess, when I say I wanna give up. It's just a moment of pure frustration. It's one thing to lose a fish and realize what mistake you made that caused it to prevent it from happening again. But to lose (not just one) fish that dies out of nowhere and you can't pin point a single thing that caused it. =/ It's like, what's gonna happen next? Am I gonna lose any of my others with no symptoms of anything? Are they just going to drop dead tomorrow like previous ones have? It's kind of discouraging and nerve wracking.

I guess the only thing I can do is to be super vigilant in my fish care and do the best I can, like you said. I love my fishies to pieces and really, really enjoy having them.

Gonna try to stop dwelling on the negative though (like I'm sooo good at doing). xD Just gonna focus on my little platinum girly and help her get to 100%.


----------



## Keys (May 30, 2015)

i just got my male betta from petco yesterday and they had him marked as a double tail male but im pretty sure hes a half moon .


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Keys said:


> i just got my male betta from petco yesterday and they had him marked as a double tail male but im pretty sure hes a half moon .


Mislabeled bettas in pet stores isn't uncommon, so I'm not surprised. If he was a double tail, his tail would be split into two lobes, if you know what that means.


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

what the heck! That's crazy ! I know people treat them like they are not even alive. It really bothers me too ! I'm so sorry you had to go through that but am very glad you found her there. She's so cute.

Be sure to let us know how she's doing.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, Zippy. :3

I'm still in disbelief about my little DT girl... -sigh- I just can't even wrap my head around it.

Anyway, here's some photos of little platinum girl. She's been active as can be all day. It's hard to get a photo in decent focus. lol Still clamping fins once and again and sort of holds herself oddly/kind of vertical sometimes, but 80% of the time, she's swimming around happily. :3 I'm continuing with the broad spectrum treatment just in case she has any nasties to get rid of. Just 3 more days and that'll be done.




















"Ooh, what is this? -poke- Can I eat it?"











I have a hunch that her and my other female, Zero, might be sisters. I got Zero from Petsmart too and this new girl was there just 2-3 weeks later. Soon as this girl is feeling 100%, I'll get some_ good_ photos in proper lighting. lol


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

She's sooo pretty! Glad she seems fine now.
If I didn't say it before, I'm sorry about your baby.. 
Oh, you should name her Silver! I know, not very creative, but it seems like a cool name to me anyway :3


----------



## Keys (May 30, 2015)

his tail looks more like a half moon to me i have pictures up of him on my profile


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, Dragon. ^_^ Yea, I'm still thinking of a really fitting name. lol Something along the lines meaning strength/survivor. She even looks like she's wearing a chainmail coat like a little warrior. xD


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh, maybe Boudica? She's one of my favorite historical figures. I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one, but I'm glad that this girl is doing better.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

@Keys I can't tell from the pic on your profile

@TuiandLa Or Thirren? That's the name of this really cool female warrior from a book series I like.

P.s. maybe check out my journal? c: I just started it today.


----------



## Keys (May 30, 2015)

okie i dont see how his tail is split so i just figure he is a half moon.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Keys said:


> okie i dont see how his tail is split so i just figure he is a half moon.


Or he could be a delta or a super delta tail. When he's flaring, is his tail the shape of a half moon? If it's a little less then a half moon then he's a super delta. If it's a little less than a little less, he's a delta tail.
It doesn't matter a whole lot, but in case you really wanted to know exactly what his tail type is I was just trying to help you identify him


----------



## Keys (May 30, 2015)

i havent had him flare yet so i dont know but he is not a double tail so i got him alot cheaper than i should of got him for haha stupid ppl at petco.


----------



## picklewyoming90 (May 9, 2015)

What a beautiful girl. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, so what's with this Key guy posting in my thread? Nah, I'm kidding. lol I find the randomness of it funny actually. xD Congrats on the new fishy, Keys. :3

And thanks, Pickle. =)

Thanks for the name suggestions, Elleth and Dragon! Not something I'd really lean toward, to be honest, though "Boudicca" could possibly grow on me. lol

I overthink everything and names are no exception. haha I'm reeeally thinking this out and trying to find just the right one. Hopefully I'll have made up my mind by the time she's ready for a photoshoot. xD smh... perfectionist problems. lol

She's still doing really well today too, and boy can she eat! She's always dancing for me and smacking her lips b/c she wants more food. lol


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

perfection is best.

OCD is life.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol I know what you mean, I'm super picky about names myself. Sometimes I'll ask my husband or one of my siblings for help, and then I end up just choosing it on my own anyway.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I know right! I always have to find the PERFECT name.


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Sometimes I just choose names that are already made. Like Cleopatra, Ramses. Or whatervervehzndjakm dls

Or just make up a funny name like Mr. Greeny


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Yaaay, I'm not the only one then! xD

LOL @ Cheesecake's first post.


----------



## picklewyoming90 (May 9, 2015)

Haha! Ive always thought human names for pets is funny. Although i know so far with pickle, it was either pickle or craig because he came from Craigslist, and he lived in a pickle jar for the first week with us. (im SO creative like you guys ) 

Cheescake, mr. Greeny, me gusta!


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Lol! but this is getting off topic but welp 

Nomi's name basically came from the name Nemo, just had to switch the last 3 letters around and boom, a new name.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting names! Nomi sounds pretty cool. Never would have thought it came from Nemo. haha Pickle is a cute name, and fitting! lol

I'm still thinking for this new fishy. I have a name that fits nicely, but it's not as feminine as I'd like. Just gonna mull it over for a year or three. xD

Anyway, just a lil' update- she continues to get better. She seems about 100% recovered actually. One more day with broad spectrum treatment (tomorrow) and then I might get some proper photos. ^_^


----------



## picklewyoming90 (May 9, 2015)

You be sure she's gussied up for the photos!


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Rofl! Yea, I won't forget the primer and eyeliner like I did last time. Can you believe they only have 2 colors of eyeliner for fish? -sigh- I'll just have to make do. =P

Photography is one of my hobbies though. lol Have always loved it.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Take your time with her name... ;P
Excited about seeing pics too!
Really? You do photography? That's cool! I've always thought photography was a cool art form. I've been thinking about trying to get into it lately.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea, I mean I love it, but I'm probably not that great at it. lol Well, I guess some of my photos look pretty good, but I have to make up the lack of quality (from my terrible 10mp ancient point and shoot) with some paintshop editing. xP

I've got an album full of my fishies on my profile. :3 I love taking photos of animals, plants, or skyscapes. Pretty much everything nature-y. This is going totally off topic but I don't really care. xD Here's one of the photos I have of a butterfly I saw earlier this year (just as an example of something other than fish). lol


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh wow, that's really pretty!


----------

